# Virtual



## MartyG (May 2, 2000)

Has anyone heard of or used the virtual colonoscopy? I know that insurance will not cover it and the ocst is around $950.00.


----------



## phyllisfin (Jan 27, 1999)

Yes, I've heard of this and even called one local diagnostic center to find out about it. For me, it could not be done without the permission of my doctor since they have to pump air into y ou and I have diverticular disease and it was a problem. So, that ended that. And, in a way, maybe it's for the best since if/when I have a colonoscopy should they find a polyp, it can be rmeoved at the same time vice the virtual which does nothing but look. The cost around here, I think, was about $500 and insurance would not pay for it. Phyllis


----------

